# Model 70S Parts



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I just bought a Model 70S (in .380) and can not find anyone who carries a recoil spring and guide rod. I've checked Brownells, Numrich, and Wolff. Any ideas?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

beretta maybe?


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> beretta maybe?


No, that was my thought too, Ted. They suggested Midwest Gun Works, but that was a dry hole. I may try that Jack First outfit. I read somewhere else that they really specialize in obsolete and antique parts.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

numrich has always been my "go to".... but if thats already been checked, all i can do is wish ya luck


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

do you have the original?

is so, maybe you can get a machinist to measure them out for you and find someone who can measure a rod and spring from an 84, maybe they can be cut down???


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta forum?


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Not even any luck there.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Eureka! Beretta part number 90054 recoil spring fits both the Model 70 .32 ACP and the Model 70S .380 ACP.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Eureka! Beretta part number 90054 recoil spring fits both the Model 70 .32 ACP and the Model 70S .380 ACP.


do you have a source for the 70 recoil spring?


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Bob's Gun Shop (About Gun Parts! ...Bob's Gun Parts. Top Page Commercial Super Site.) has them, and I imagine Jack First (Jack First Gunshop - First in Gun Parts - Rapid City, South Dakota) does too.


----------



## maritz01 (Aug 21, 2012)

Looking for a Slide Stop Circle Clip. Anyone one have or know where to find one. Picked up a Triple K mag and the last shot the slide stop got wedged under it and somehow the clip disappeared. 

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I had the same thing happen with a Triple K magazine for my 70S. The magazine follower was so narrow that it jumped past the pin for the slide stop and, then, wedged above it. (Fortunately I did not lose my clip, though.) I sent it back to Triple K for replacement (after having called them, of course) and did not receive a new one for over three months. I wish there was another source for 70S magazines. Needless to say, I'm not too impressed with Triple K.


----------



## maritz01 (Aug 21, 2012)

It's ridicules that parts are hard to come by. May have to buy another 70s just for parts. As to the Slide Stop Circle pin (collar) going to check the hardware bin to see what they have. 

Mike


----------

